# dilemma



## Hannya (Mar 9, 2006)

Something I've been thinking about lately and need an outside opinion on, so far I have been discouraged. There are 2 schools in my area that teach what i wanna learn one is a watered down version, and one more traditional. Im not really interested in the watered down one, and the traditional one is located in a bad part of town. So I have 2 questions?

1. Would you travel to a bad area to learn an art if it was your only option? Or would you just pick something else?

2. Why should we be afriad to go somewhere and do something just because of what might happen? Isn't this one of the best reasons to learn a MA in the first place?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 9, 2006)

I guess I would go to bad area if it was a great school there but then again I don`t know how bad this area is. Risking your life for your hobby is a bad idea.
 If you could go to and from training together with some of the other people at the club it would be a lot safer I guess.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 9, 2006)

define 'bad area'.

unless you live in one of the huge cities (la, ny, chicago), there won't be a 'bad area' where you're at risk going _intelligently_ from your car to the door. getting the stereo ripped off out of your car is another matter.

it could be good training:  awareness, preparation, intelligent assesment every time you go to the dojo.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 9, 2006)

If the school is an outstanding one, I would certainly be willing to travel to the bad areas of town to train.  However, this would also mean taking the proper precautions.  For example, travel with others, have some sort of personal protection available, etc.


----------



## bydand (Mar 9, 2006)

I too have to go with the general thoughts voiced here.   If it is the art you want, you have to go with the school.  Most areas are not really dangerous going from vehicle to door. Vehicle, to side of building for a smoke, to front to chit-chat, back to side for another smoke, and then the door can be a different story though.  You run a much higher risk of running into those with the attitude "So you think you are the next Bruce Lee?  You gonna kick my...?" 
 Good school in a bad area means taking your worst vehicle just so if/when something gets ripped off you are not as upset about it.


----------



## scottcatchot (Mar 9, 2006)

i would go to a questionable area of town for a good class. Just use common sense like many have already voiced.  Car pool if possible, park in an area with plenty of light if possible, preferably close to the door.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 9, 2006)

When you go by the area, what do you see that poses as potential risks- shooting/ mugging, etc.  Would you have to park your car in a poorly lit area?  Possibility of having others leave class at same time as you?  History of violence in that area?  Just questions to consider, and even ask that instructor.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 9, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> unless you live in one of the huge cities (la, ny, chicago), there won't be a 'bad area' where you're at risk going _intelligently_ from your car to the door. getting the stereo ripped off out of your car is another matter.


 
That's false information.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 9, 2006)

Go where you must to find the training that you deserve, everybody should train where and when they feel they should no matter location.
Terry


----------



## still learning (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello, Always trust your intincts on this. If you are trouble by the area...this means if you sign up there, you will always be worried about going to class and coming home! ....everytime...this is NOT GOOD.

I hope this is not the only two schools available to you? Sometimes trying something different is OK, your learning can be expanded. If the two schools are not to your liking.

Many times it is not the art? but the teacher who makes the art! A good teacher is always worth the money! You will want to train someplace that cares about you. A place where you have tons of respect for the Teacher and his knowledge.

I too train a Shotokan school for two years and the Sensi quit! My son and I had to start all over because the only school near home was a Kempo School....no reqrets and over nines years training there! ....Good luck on what you choose...........Aloha


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 9, 2006)

Is it worth possibly getting shot, stabbed, etc., in order to obtain higher quality martial art's instruction? I'm not being facetious. If it truly is a dangerous area of town and you have to be there during evening hours, it is not worth it, IMO. Can the "watered down" version get you in good physical condition and teach you some basics? If so, I personally don't regret the time I spent at a well known McDojang. I got in great physical shape and when better training opened up, I had a head start over other new students.

BTW, I'm in the same position as you. I wish to attend a boxing club not far from where I live. Unfortunately, the street it is on is one of the most, if not most, violent in the city. So I don't go.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree that you should be able to go and train wherever you choose, but, it's definitely worth risking your life, if that's the danger your referring to. You could go to the watered down school, learn the techniques (I would assume they are the same techniques, just done with a different emphasis) and go home, and practice harder on your own, or with a "study group", on the side. Good luck and be safe, no matter your choice!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Mar 9, 2006)

I live in South Florida now and there are areas that I would definately avoid.  You know maybe I am at that age closer to 30 where I see things differently than I once did when I was closer to 20, and its not just my life 
though that would obviously be a major concern but other issues as well, for example, if where i need to park my car to go to that school I am going to run a high risk of having it broken into, I wont go there.  I would agree with Hand Sword you could go to the mediocre school and practice harder at home, also try to get a video library to supplement your training.  Still Learning also brings up a good point, if you are going to be worried about the area where the school is and perhaps you should be, you wont be there too long.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry, I meant to say that it's not worth risking your life. It's been a long day, and I'm a hunt and peck typer. Also, great point on the videos for supplemental training!


----------



## Carol (Mar 10, 2006)

Even if you go to the school you prefer, that doesn't mean that you will get better training than you would at the "watered-down" school.  The school you like has a high price tag even if nothing ever happens to you.

Think of your mind.  If the school is in a bad area, that is going to be on your mind going to class, while in class, and then leaving the school.  You may not be able to devote all of your mind to your training.

Think of your body.  If you are truly giving 100% of yourself to your class, you should walk away exhausted and spent.   But at the end of class, that means you face a risky part of town when you are exhausted and not on the top of your game.  OR, it means that you don't give all you can to your training, because you know you can't leave class spent and still expect to get home alive.

An alternative may be to contact the school you like, and introduce yourself as a student from the other school.  See if you can arrange some occasional private lessons from an instructor in a location that is less risky.


----------



## Hannya (Mar 10, 2006)

It's not really that im afriad to go thru the area, it's just I was surprised at how discourging people were as soon as I told em the location. This made me a bit weary as in the past I was robbed (4 ppl vs me so self defense wasnt an option, just took the sucker punch and gave them what they wanted), I swear parents have a 6th sense. However I'm not willing to sacrifice soemthing I want to do just because it could be dangerous, I refuse too. If theres one thing I learned the past year or two its to follow your dreams. And this is something I wanted to do for a long time.

As for the differences between the two, one is more of a dojo type class where they wear karate Gis and is more geared toward kickboxing. The other is traditional Muay Thai with the shorts/ shin conditioning/ intense workouts, more of a gym atmosphere. I want to get my butt kicked in class and test my physical limits, I'm looking for a more hardcore kinda training as I already go to the gym 5x a week. IMO there is only one option.

Yes I live in one of the big cities you listed, most common thing that might happen is my car would be broken into, which is why i was gonna drive a older car. I had planned on goign to /from whatever class I picked on my motorcycle during the summer but I'm not that crazy to go there on it. I'm gonna minimize all risks by just going to class, parking close, then going straight home. I figure thats a small window, and should be relatetively safe.

I wanna thank you guys for all the responses, was hoping some of you would be encourging and some were  Of course I'll try and make my trips as safe as possible and be aware of my souroundings, if its one thing I learned from these boards its always be aware of your enviroment.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 11, 2006)

Hannya said:
			
		

> Something I've been thinking about lately and need an outside opinion on, so far I have been discouraged. There are 2 schools in my area that teach what i wanna learn one is a watered down version, and one more traditional. Im not really interested in the watered down one, and the traditional one is located in a bad part of town. So I have 2 questions?
> 
> 1. Would you travel to a bad area to learn an art if it was your only option? Or would you just pick something else?
> 
> ...


I would go to the better school. It sounds like the concern about the location is more from what other people have been telling you than how you initially felt about it yourself. It appears as though you aren't the one with a problem with the location...



> I'm gonna minimize all risks by just going to class, parking close, then going straight home. I figure thats a small window, and should be relatetively safe.


This a good solution. Good luck and keep us posted. :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 11, 2006)

Hannya said:
			
		

> Something I've been thinking about lately and need an outside opinion on, so far I have been discouraged. There are 2 schools in my area that teach what i wanna learn one is a watered down version, and one more traditional. Im not really interested in the watered down one, and the traditional one is located in a bad part of town. So I have 2 questions?



I think you have answered the question yourself with that you are not interested in one of the schools.



			
				Hannya said:
			
		

> 1. Would you travel to a bad area to learn an art if it was your only option?





Yes. The area the club is in that I train out of, is considered by those in the burbs or the farm counties. It is boarded up, and is an old brick building that has seen better days.

The training is great, and thsoe I know in there are all good people, and those I do not know I would say based upon what I do know of the rest I would say try them out. 



			
				Hannya said:
			
		

> Or would you just pick something else?



I am wondering if you are just looking for a reason not to train in this art. Yet safety is important so, I agree with asking the question it is just how you phrase them, that makes me wonder.



			
				Hannya said:
			
		

> 2. Why should we be afriad to go somewhere and do something just because of what might happen?



If you are afraid then you might react like a victum or with fear and the predators might come after you. 



			
				Hannya said:
			
		

> Isn't this one of the best reasons to learn a MA in the first place?



Training in the martial arts, does not stop bullets as well as the issues with other weapons (* i.e. gold clubs, tire irons, baseball bats, cars, etcetera *), and it takes long practice before you are good. 



			
				Hannya said:
			
		

> What do you guys think?



If it just looks bad, and is a "poorer" section of town I would go. If it is the section of town that have three or four killings a night and sometimes with automatic rifle fire, then no.


----------

